# Can you recommend a private driver in Cancun?



## johnsontrio (Jun 12, 2007)

We are going to the Royals for 2 weeks and wanted to make arrangements with a private driver for at least one day.  I had a recommendation from a friend but the email is getting bounced.  Has anyone here used a driver that can transport 6 comfortably that they would recommend?

Our tentative plan is a quick trip to Selvatica to introduce our youngest family member to ziplining.  We then were thinking of a short trip to a nice beach with calm water somewhere between there and PDC.  And of course a short stop at a market.

We are also going to be going down to Royal Haciendas for at least one day to check it out.  Our unit isn't available there until next summer and we'd like to see what we bought.  We thought we'd take the Royals transportation on that day and then cab it into PDC for dinner and some shopping. 

We have always done the tours through Thomas More and/or Brant in the past, but we really don't want to spend our day on someone else's timetable.  We also want to be able to make stops at places that are of interest to us.

Thank you in advance if you can share a contact with us. Amy


----------



## quezsmith (Jun 13, 2007)

We've used Brant Boston several times and we love them!  They are VERY reasonable and the drivers are always awesome.  Last year the driver met us at the Ferry exit and carried our diving bags for us to the van!

Jan


----------



## nazclk (Jun 13, 2007)

*Website for Brant Boston*

Can you please post their website. TIA


----------



## tonyg (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.entertainment-plus.net/


----------



## maja651 (Jun 14, 2007)

Another service that we have used several times in Cancun Valet.  They are SUPERB, and in my opinion, a better service that Brant Boston.  I feel I can say this, because we have used both in the past, and Vic's guys at Cancun Valet FAR SURPASS Brant's guys.  

They are also great for private airport transportation.

Michelle

www.cancunvalet.com


----------



## johnsontrio (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank you for the replies.  I have emailed both Brant and Vic to get the initial information.  Has anyone gone to Garrafon lately?  Are the ziplines there restored since Wilma?  I'm reading both yes and no on reviews.  TIA, Amy


----------



## quezsmith (Jun 15, 2007)

johnsontrio said:


> Thank you for the replies.  I have emailed both Brant and Vic to get the initial information.  Has anyone gone to Garrafon lately?  Are the ziplines there restored since Wilma?  I'm reading both yes and no on reviews.  TIA, Amy



We did the ziplines in November and they were ok - Nothing to compare them to since it was our first time.  

I would get Brant and Vic's local numbers so that when you are in Cancun you can contact them for last minute reservations.  We were trying to get to Playa so that we could take the Ferry to Cozumel (trying to get in a good day of diving) and Thomas Moore wanted a fortune to drive us at 5am.  We called Brant and he was $80 cheaper!!!!  His driver even met us at the ferry when we came back. We've never used Cancun Valet but I've never heard anything bad about them.

Jan


----------



## jspang (Jun 15, 2007)

I would agree with everyone above, we have used Brants drivers for private trips and everything worked out great. Enjoy!


----------



## irish1218 (Jun 16, 2007)

Ziplines were in place and operating in May when I was there. I used Brant also and the service was on time and very good.


----------

